# $700.00 Later



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

we went in early this morning for a annual dental.
baby had 6 teeth pulled, 1 molar and the rest were inssisors.
HOW could 6 teeth go bad in 1 yr??? gee i brush them daily.
poor baby!!:sad:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahua's are really known for their poor dentition  They often have tiny muzzles and the retained baby teeth make it hard to clean the adult teeth! I feel your pain, We had to go the dental route with our 3 year old as well, despite brushing. Sometimes it's also genetic. 

Thankfully you took care of it!  hopefully your little guy will be on the mend now


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

they looked so good on the out side. oh she is worth every penny it cost.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww I totally feel you on this one! When Lola was 3 she had her first dental (last may) and she had 6 teeth pulled too! I cried so so hard but once I saw her, I realized she was much happier without them (I'm guessing they were causing her discomfort). She goes every 6 months for dentals now so we can keep the little teeth she does have! Lol. Her last dental was in November and they only took 1 tooth out, thank god! $700!! That's so expensive! Mine was only $200. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's so expensive! Mine was only $200.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I have noticed dentals REALLY vary by cost depending what region you live in! they are about 500 and up here!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby's vet wants $500 to pull 3 retained baby teeth and do a cleaning. I'm in the midst of price shopping, because that seems a bit high. But I want to make sure he goes to a good vet, so I will pay $500 if I have to. 

Glad she did well and is okay!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess I should not complain about cost then!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

turned out to be 8 teeth! still this vet is more reasonable than most here in ahwatukee.


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

has anyone tried the no anesthesia cleaning? it is $150.00 here. at a pet boutique. by a vet at asu.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

dadsbrat said:


> has anyone tried the no anesthesia cleaning? it is $150.00 here. at a pet boutique. by a vet at asu.


My two stayed with the breeder while I was out of town last week. They offer services. Both got their teeth cleaned and Prince got a show trim (just to clean him up a bit). They do not put the dogs under and their teeth look really, really good. It is possible without going under if you know what you are doing. I am not reliable with brushing. Prince has already had multiple bottom front teeth removed too (prior to me getting him). The breeder has yet to invoice me for the services so I am not sure what the cost will be.


----------

